# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  o SB, knjižici za roditelje i podršci dojenju u rodilištima

## Stijena

baš sam neki dan razmišljala kako se zapravo ignorira paket Sretna beba? Ne daju se podaci? 
Ne znam kako je sada, ali prije 3 godine si dobio paket neovisno o tome jesi li dao podatke ili ne......jest da je kasnije sestra došla po njih (tada sam ih dala ne znajući o čemu se radi), ali ako ih nisi htio dati, nikom ništa. Čini mi se da su podaci više bili radi kasnijeg slanja onih letaka i brošura koji ionako ničemu ne služe.........

----------


## apricot

i tko zna koliko ćeš još reklama dobiti   :Rolling Eyes:  
alkemičarka, zašto misliš da ih dijele?
Zato što nas vole ili zato što imaju neke koristi od toga?

----------


## Alkemicarka

> i tko zna koliko ćeš još reklama dobiti   
> alkemičarka, zašto misliš da ih dijele?
> Zato što nas vole ili zato što imaju neke koristi od toga?


Pa što se bojite ako netko ima koristi. Ima u paketu im korisnih stvari npr. sudokrem ili paketić vlažnih maramica i slično. Pa ako ti uzorci odgovaraju da znaš, a ako ne da ne bacaš novce.

----------


## MGrubi

gle, taj paket ne dobijaš besplatno, ti "prodaješ" svoje osobne podatke za par gluposti ukupne vrijednosti 20 kn
onda anfap (ili kak je već ime) skupljene osobne podatke prodaje zainteresiranim kompanijama koje na osnovu njih razvijaju strategije marketinga

možeš uzeti "Sretnu" bebu ali * ne dati nikakve osobne podatke* 
da tako naprave sve mame, vrlo brzo bi oni povukli tu kampanju, jer gube

----------


## Alkemicarka

> gle, taj paket ne dobijaš besplatno, ti "prodaješ" svoje osobne podatke za par gluposti ukupne vrijednosti 20 kn
> onda anfap (ili kak je već ime) skupljene osobne podatke prodaje zainteresiranim kompanijama koje na osnovu njih razvijaju strategije marketinga
> 
> možeš uzeti "Sretnu" bebu ali * ne dati nikakve osobne podatke* 
> da tako naprave sve mame, vrlo brzo bi oni povukli tu kampanju, jer gube


ne prodajem osobne podatke, dala sam im mail i adresu tako da me ne ugnjetavaju telefonski. Ako me nešto o reklamnog materijala zanima pročitati ću, a ako ne završiti će u plavom kontejneru,

----------


## Sirius Black

> gle, taj paket ne dobijaš besplatno, ti "prodaješ" svoje osobne podatke za par gluposti ukupne vrijednosti 20 kn
> onda anfap (ili kak je već ime) skupljene osobne podatke prodaje zainteresiranim kompanijama koje na osnovu njih razvijaju strategije marketinga
> 
> možeš uzeti "Sretnu" bebu ali * ne dati nikakve osobne podatke* 
> da tako naprave sve mame, vrlo brzo bi oni povukli tu kampanju, jer gube


Meni to uopće nije problem. Pa kaj ako sam prodala podatke, oni neće imati nikakve koristi od toga. Ja sam dobila paketić, oni moju adresu koja im je totalno beskorisna. Mogu mi svaki dan slati propagadne materijale, to im je samo trošak   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

marketing nije trošak, to su opravdana sredstva sa rezultatima, osnove kapitalizma: ono na čemu gubiš - ukidaš

ne znam kako je sad , ali koliko sam čula za sretnu bebu su upisivani kompletni podaci ne samo  adresa

----------


## apricot

Sirius Black, znači, ti vjeruješ kako oni to dijele zato što te vole?
I ne misliš kako su doooobro proučili podsvjesni utjecaj promo-materijala?

Zar taj paketić vrijedi tolikog spamanja?
Onda opet šalju uzorke na adresu, a i to košta...
I sve to rade iz ljubavi prema ženama/djeci...

Da, bit će da je to   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivany

Ah, što se tiće sadržaja paketa, mislim da ga je lijepo dobiti. Ali slažem se da je knjižica zastarjela i da bi trebala biti novija s boljim savjetima.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Marketing je po definiciji znanost ot ome kako nam prodati nešto što nam ne treba, za novce koje nemamo, da bi zadivili prijatelje do kojih nam nije stalo.   :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Sirius Black, znači, ti vjeruješ kako oni to dijele zato što te vole?
> I ne misliš kako su doooobro proučili podsvjesni utjecaj promo-materijala?
> 
> Zar taj paketić vrijedi tolikog spamanja?
> Onda opet šalju uzorke na adresu, a i to košta...
> I sve to rade iz ljubavi prema ženama/djeci...
> 
> Da, bit će da je to


Ma, naravno da ne vjerujem. Htjela sam samo reći da mogu oni meni slati svaki dan kamion promo-materijala i da od toga neće imati apsolutno nikakve koristi.

----------


## apricot

ti nisi "prosječna rodilja", educiraš se, švrljaš po netu...
mi ovdje nismo reprezentativan uzorak.
ali, zamisli mame koje dođu tkoznaotkud, koje taj paket doživljavaju kao spas, koje logotipe tamo uočene vide kao nešto što će im pomoći... 
kad ga poslije vide u trgovini, imaju osjećaj da vide - prijateljsko lice.

o tome mi govorimo.
ne "pucaju" oni na tipove žena koje se ovuda vrzmaju, već za one neukije.
a takvih je, nažalost, puno, puno više...
pa, ako ih već nismo mogli sve educirati, barem smo mogli pripomoći ukidanju te neetične navade slanja u rodilišta.

a za taj melemčić i kremicu... uložak i bočicu Jane... Ma sigurna sam kako ćemo sve preživjeti i bez njih   :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam odbila dati podatke, a sestra (ona koja hoda po katovima i pomaže u dojenju!) mi je tužno rekla da će ona imati problema zbog toga   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Inače frustriraju me sve one Vichy kremice (uzorci) za učvršćivanje, anticeljuljitne, za smanjenje opsega...ne znam kud bi se prije namazala  :/ .

----------


## Honey

> ali, zamisli mame koje dođu tkoznaotkud, koje taj paket doživljavaju kao spas, koje logotipe tamo uočene vide kao nešto što će im pomoći... 
> kad ga poslije vide u trgovini, imaju osjećaj da vide - prijateljsko lice.


E to je taj učinak!
Prije tri godine dobila sam taj paket, u njemu je bio uzorak jedne kremice za guzu. I dan danas me miris te kremice podsjeti na sretne trenutke kad smo dobili prvog bebača. (naravno, kasnije sam kupila takvu istu, iz tog razloga)
Eto, ja priznajem da na mene marketing djeluje. Baš zato se uspijem othrvati masi stvari kojima me bombardiraju, jer sam svjesna koliko je to učinkovito i prepoznajem neke zamke.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Marketing je po definiciji znanost ot ome kako nam prodati nešto što nam ne treba, za novce koje nemamo, da bi zadivili prijatelje do kojih nam nije stalo.


sve pet, samo u ovom slučaju posljedice trpi dijete kojem je uskraćena dobrobit dojenja. 

to je ujedno odgovor na pitanje zašto se "bojimo" što "netko" ima koristi od dobivenih podataka. možda i jest svejedno kojom ćeš kremom mazati bebi guzu, ali ta krema je ionako šarena laža koja prikriva pravu svrhu paketa. a nipošto nije svejedno hoćeš li dijete dojiti ili mu mućkati prah koji su ti tako susretljivo preporučili.

----------


## Alkemicarka

> sve pet, samo u ovom slučaju posljedice trpi dijete kojem je uskraćena dobrobit dojenja.


pa nije mi primanjem paketa nitko odrezao sisu ni napravio lobotomiju. dojimo, uz početne teškoće, ali sada uz obostrano zadovoljstvo.

----------


## apricot

opet podcjenjuješ moć marketinga.
oni žive (između ostalog) i od prodaje adaptiranog mlijeka: sigurno ne bi poklanjali robu sa svojim logotipima da ne znaju kako će im se to višestruko vratiti.
a nikome ništa ne odrežu.
dapače, poklanjaju.

----------


## maaja

Ja sam dobila paket SB i baš mi je super došao jer smo kupnjom novog auta dobili i novu AS koja inače vrijedi skoro 2000kn. Knjižica "Moja prva godina" mi je super a one uzorke sam iskoristila. Svoje podatke nikome nisam dala.

----------


## Alkemicarka

3.1. u Petrovoj. Mislim da su rode malo preforsirale čitavu priču, ja uopće nisam zamijetila reklamu za adaptirano u apketu, mislim da je čak i nema, mogu provjeriti, čak ni u knjižici Moja prva godina.

----------


## leonisa

> 3.1. u Petrovoj. Mislim da su rode malo preforsirale čitavu priču, ja uopće nisam zamijetila reklamu za adaptirano u apketu, mislim da je čak i nema, mogu provjeriti, čak ni u knjižici Moja prva godina.


paket SB je razlog zbog kojeg su nasa rodilista izgubile statuse prijatelja djece te na taj nacin i organiziranu potporu UNICEFa u pomoci, promociji i zastiti dojenja.
takodjerje izbacivanje tog paketa jedan od uvjeta vracanja tog statusa.
ZG kao grad prijatelj djece obvezao se vratiti titule rodilistima.

jesi dobila prpmo CD?
jastucice za dojilje?

ako je odgovor da, onda je odgovor da si dobila promo materijal.

----------


## nicols

> Ja sam dobila paket SB i baš mi je super došao jer smo kupnjom novog auta dobili i novu AS koja inače vrijedi skoro 2000kn.


Eto, tipičan primjer nasjedanja na marketinške fore. Nisi ti ništa dobila, sve si platila.

Trgovci ne poklanjaju ništa, zapamtite to dobro.

----------


## apricot

> uopće nisam zamijetila reklamu za adaptirano u apketu,


naravno da ne smiju reklamirati tako eksplicitno, šta ti je.
pa to je i zakonom zabranjeno.

ali, stave ti npr. Lino slinček (tako je bilo u moje vrijeme) ili **** naljepnicu "beba u autu"...
ti sva sretna što ti je netko nešto poklonio...
nakon četiri mjeseca, hodaš po dm-u.. ugledaš staklenke/kutije proizvođača koji ti je, ajme, baš super, u rodilištu nešto poklonio... a na kutijama drsko piše "od 4. mjeseca"
i - kupiš!
zeznula ti time ili ne zeznula dojenje... njima radiš promet, a to mi je i bilo u interesu.

opet govorim, možda nećeš ti osobno nasjesti: čitaš, ZNAŠ da je preporuka WHO isključivo dojenje 6 mjeseci...

Ali, pogldaj koliko i na Forumu ima mama koje su počele sa MESNIM kašicama u 4. mjesecu svoje bebe... jerbo tako piše na onoj lijepoj šarenoj staklenci čiji proizvođač je bio tako dobar od prvoga dana   :Sad:  

Sjećam se kad sam počela sama intenzivnije putovati po inozemstvu, tamo negdje sredinom osamdesetih... Prvo sam bila u čudu kako se svugdje voda kupuje na boce, kako ne piju iz pipe...
Pa sam stajala u dućanu, pojma nemajući koju vodu bih uzela.
I? Što uzimam? Evian!!!!! Jer sam jedino za nju bila čula! Ma nema veze što je najskuplja, ali konačno sam naletjela na nešto što mi se čini poznatim, nešto što već, pa makar i preko žute štampe i Madonne, osjećam svojim!

Uvijek kažem: marketinški stručnjaci imaju bolje plaće nego kirurzi.
Nije to slučajno  :/

----------


## Alkemicarka

Ne znam da **** ima mesne kašice za dob od 4. mj. A valjda bi nekog boga trfebale napraviti i patronažne sestre i pedijatri, za one mame koje nemaju pristup netu ili ne znaju. 

Moja patronažna mi je prilikom prvog posjeta donijela gomilu materijala o dojenju, tablice dohrane, što sve treba nositi kad je beba na putu...uglavnom gomilu korisnih stvari iako sam se opskrbila s dosta literature pomislila sam da je super za mame koje nisu poput mene.

Prelistala sam knjižicu Moja prva godina, reklame za: pelene, kreme za guze, cjepivo 6u1, dječje cipelice, osiguranje, (kršitelj koda).

Na svakom osobno je da se odupre marketingu, ne samo što se tiče paketa sretna beba, nego svega ostaloga. Pa ja sve uzimam s rezervom, a posebno reklame.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Ponekad mi se čini da na ovom forumu ima patoloških slučajeva za psihijatriju zbog opsjednutosti dojenjem.

Bebe postoje već milijunima godina, a dojenje isto tako. Moja mama, svekrva, tete, strine su također dojile i po dvije godine, većina njih i bez ikakve knjige i rode, jer su smatrale da je to prirodno i najzdravije za njihovo dijete. I preživili smo svi skupa, sretni, zdravi, veseli i neopterećni. Ah, možda sanjamo bijele kute zlih gineloga na porodu.

----------


## apricot

ja sam pokušala argumentima, ti vrijeđanjem.
to nije moj nivo, pa preskačem sljedećih nekoliko krugova.

a možda te ovaj topic navede da shvatiš da ima mama koje se NE MOGU oduprijeti marketingu. to mi je prvo palo na pamet...

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=ka%9Aica

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam dobila paket SB i baš mi je super došao jer smo kupnjom novog auta dobili i novu AS koja inače vrijedi skoro 2000kn.
> 
> 
> Eto, tipičan primjer nasjedanja na marketinške fore. Nisi ti ništa dobila, sve si platila.
> 
> Trgovci ne poklanjaju ništa, zapamtite to dobro.


Nisam ništa platila, DOBILA SAM tu AS, nisam praznoglava glupača koja će kupiti **** kašicu samo zato jer je vidjela reklamu za istu u paketu SB! Što bi onda trebala bojkotirati i šampone kad im vidim reklamu u časopisu?? 
Nikad niti u jednom časopisu niti kod dr. nisam vidjela reklamu za ad. mlijeko (pogotovo ne za ovo koje ja koristim za svoju bebu); dakle-nisam nasjela na marketing.

----------


## Frida

Nekima na ovom forumu bi trebao kratak tečaj iz komunikacije  :Rolling Eyes: , a što se tiče paketa SB stavljam link na tekst na portalu (Iako su se neke stvari promjenile)

Bojkotirajmo paket Sretna Beba

Ako Vam nakon njega neke stvari budu jasnije super, ako ne slobodno živite u uvjerenju da je to sve poklon i da baš nitko (pogotovo industrija nadomjestaka i dječje hrane/opreme/čegagod) nema koristi od marketinga takve vrste.

Over and out...

----------


## maaja

*Frida*  pretpostavljam da se tvoj post odnosi na mene, ja nikoga nisam vrijeđala, rekla sam da nisam glupača, ako je to prosta i društveno neprihvatljiva riječ onda se ispričavam  :Smile:  
Sudjelovala sam u toj raspravi o bojkotu paketa i nitko mi ne može promijeniti stavove, nisam naivna i ne padam na gluposti iz reklama, za ad. mlijeko sam se savjetovala sa stručnjacima a ne iz reklama (koje btw nigdje nisam vidjela; što se tiče bočica također sam se savjetovala sa ps a ne zato jer sam vidjela nekakvu reklamu u paketu).
I da, imam ogromnu grižnju savjesti jer nisam uspjela u dojenju, još uvijek nisam načisto s tim ali sam svo svoje znanje koje sam naučila o dojenju proslijedila na dvije mlade mame koje su na kraju uspjele i ponosna sam zbog toga  :Smile:

----------


## maaja

> Ako Vam nakon njega neke stvari budu jasnije super, ako ne slobodno živite u uvjerenju da je to sve poklon i da baš nitko (pogotovo industrija nadomjestaka i dječje hrane/opreme/čegagod) nema koristi od marketinga takve vrste.


Meni je ta AS bila odličan poklon, čime sam se ja to prodala?? Ionako uskoro selim pa neka šalju na staru adresu reklamne uzorke, ko ih šljivi  :Razz:

----------


## MGrubi

> nitko mi ne može promijeniti stavove, nisam naivna i ne padam na gluposti iz reklama, za ad. mlijeko sam se savjetovala sa stručnjacima a ne iz reklama


da je bar 80% žena kao ti, oni se ne bi trudili toliko oko marketinga, niti bi bilo potrebno zabraniti reklamiranje ad-a
ali velika večina nije kao ti
npr. ja nisam
bez obzira što Veniš nikad nije ispunio moja očekivanja, meni ipak dođe da ga kupim kad tražim nešto jako za mrlje

nisu svi tako jaki kao ti
radi njih postoji i zakonska zabrana reklamiranja ad-a

----------


## Frida

Maaja, zaista nema potrebe da se pravdaš zbog neuspjelog dojenja, dala si sve od sebe  :Love:  i ne, moj post nije išao tebe...

Kako kažeš, ti si se o vrsti AD konzultirala sa stručnjacima, misliš li da su to učinile sve mame koje su iz nekog razloga prestale s dojenjem?

Ja ne. Uvjerena sam da su na policama prvo primjetile onu marku koju su već negdje vidjele...

----------


## MGrubi

> Nisam ništa platila, DOBILA SAM tu AS


nej se ljutit , ali da kažem svoje:
dobila si ju zato jer si kupila auto
to nije čisti poklon, jer da bi ju dobila ti si platila bar 10 000€
to bi bio 100% poklon kad bi ti samo prošla pokraj salona i oni bi ti viknuli: hoćeš AS? evo ti jedan
bez uvijeta

kad moraš ispuniti neki uvijet to nije 100% poklon
i oni ne bi "dijelili" AS, kasko za prvu godinu, registraciju, klimu .. da ih konkurencija ne primora na to, ne bi "poklanjali"
kad koristiš nešto u borbi za kupce to se zove marketing

----------


## marka99

Dobila paket prije 2 tjedna u vinogradskoj i dala podatke pa nek mi salju ak im se salje.poslovno sam suradjivala s ljudima iz anfapa koji rade paket iskroz su mi simpa.reklamu za  adaptirano vidla nisam niti me briga jer imam svpj stav o tpme.sto se ticereklamnih msterijala koje bi mi eventualno mogli slat,whynot?pa prelistam ja i katalog od mercatora koji dobijem u kaslicu pa ne znaci da cu ici slovencima kupovati?!kupujem ono kaj hocu a ne ono stp mi anfap ili ko drugi preporucuje,o ne kuzim cemu takva frka ak dojitr kaj mislite da ce netko promijeniti misljenje i kada procita njihove matetijale odustati od toga ili kaj? Osobno radi gadnog mastitisa ne dojim a kutija mi nije nimalo ppmogla da se npr.snadjem u moru adaptirane hrane, nisam imala ppjma kaj bi kupila pa eto ti marketinga.spasile me sestre s odjela koje mi rekle kojim mlijkpm ih one hrane dok su u bolnici.eto,samo moje skromno misljenje,marketing je svuda oko nas i ja stvarnone vidim nis lose u tome

----------


## maaja

*MGrubi*  što bi se ljutila  :Smile:    Naravno da sam dobila AS jer smo kupili taj i taj auto, nisam kupila auto radi besplatne AS nego kad smo ga kupovali prodavač nas je pitao koliko mi beba ima mj (jer je bio sa mnom u slingu) i da li sam dobila kupon u paketu SB. Ja pojma nisam imala, drugi dan prokopala i našla tu brošuru, otkinula i dobila. Mene ne zanima kakav oni ugovor imaju s tom autokućom ali čovjek je mogao i prešutjeti, zar ne? Ovako ipak smatram da sam ju na neki način dobila (a poklonili su nam i metalik boju  :Grin:  )

*Frida* hvala  :Love:   Ah to nedojenje ću žalit do kraja života al šta je tu je, sretna sam jer sam sa svojim djetetom 24 sata dnevno, nadoknađujem to sa brdom drugih stvari. 

Što se tiče marketinga, eto, valjda sam takav karakter da me ništa ne može privući, koristim deterdžente koje ne reklamiraju, pastu za zube, parfeme, šampone....  Nisam bedasta da se ne savjetujem sa stručnjacima oko hrane mog djeteta, žalosno je da postoje žene koje kupuju ad. mlijeka na svoju ruku  :Sad:  

I zaboravila još prije napisati  :Embarassed:  , dobila paket u Rijeci u 9. mj. testeriće od vichyja potrošila, svejedno nisam kupila njihovu kremu; naljepnicu za auto sam dala nećaku koji ju je zalijepio na bicikl  :Grin:  , vodu Janu popila iako nikad ne kupujem vodu u bočici pa tako ni sad, sudocrem sam i prije koristila pa mi je super došao a jastučić za dojenje iskoristila iako sam poslije kupovala od dm-a  :Grin:

----------


## Frida

Marka99, molim te da, ako ti nije problem, pročitaš članke 6. i 7. Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko

Te sestre u bolnici ti nisu pomogle, naprotiv, "minirale" su tvoje dojenje nuđenjem AD umjesto da su ti pomogle, na prvom mjestu savjetima kako izbjeći mastitis, a na drugom mjestu savjetima kako održati dojenje unatoč istom.

----------


## leonisa

> spasile me sestre s odjela koje mi rekle kojim mlijkpm ih one hrane dok su u bolnici


a sta mislis zbog cega ih hrane bas TIM?

Alkemicarka....roda nije izmislila dojenje, pa tako ni podrsku, promociju i zastitu dojenja. no aktivno sudjeluje i radi na njoj.
ovaj mali isjecak vezan uz paket SB ima korjene u jednom medjunarodnom zakonskom aktu. 
onom aktu kojeg je donjela skupstina svjetske zdravstvene organizacije. iste one koje je hrvatska clanica i istog kojeg je potpisala i obvezala se sprovesti ga u svoj zak. sustav.
slobodno procitaj vise o tome na nasem portalu ili na podforumu Zastitimo dojenje! Nista nije sveto, sve je bruto i neto.

----------


## leonisa

Frida, u sekundu  :Love:

----------


## Alkemicarka

U paketu nema nijedne dude varalice, bočice i ičega sličnog što b i majku odvratilo od dojenja. istina bog ima reklamnog materijala za kašice, ali ko je iole inteligentan to će pospremiti do djetetovog 5. ili 6. mjeseca života.

pročitala sam da portalu da se izdajalicom čak spotiče anti-dojenje. Pa meni je 2 dana nakon poroda tako navrlo mlijeko da mi je muž donio istu u 9 navačer u bolnicu. Da nije ručnim izdajanjem bi sigurno dobila upalu i beba bi bila od 1. dana doma na adaptiranom. Bebi je 2 mjeseca, dojim je i bez obzira što sam koristila izdajalicu. ona mi i je spasila dojenje prvih 3-4 tjedna dok se nije uspostavila ponuda i potražnja. 
Što je bolje ako mama mora negdje ići: izdojiti svoje mlijeko ili napraviti božicu adaptirog? Mislim da izdajalica nije neprijatelj dojenja.

----------


## MGrubi

ma nije izdajalica neprijatelj
ali "savjet" da se mama izdoji poslije podoja da "vidi" koliko mlijeka ima je čista sabotaža dojenja
tko neće pasti u depru kad ne izdoji više od 5-10-20ml?

onda, opet ima patronažnih koje okolo šetaju i svima govore da se moraju izdojiti poslije svakog podoja, što za posljedicu može imati hiperprodukciju i zatim mastitis ....

bočice su "problematične" same po sebi jer mogu pokvariti tehniku sisanja dojke i izazvati odbacivanje sise radi bočice
to smo napravili i ja i brat (mama je imala porodiljni do 6mj) zbog samo 2 bočice /dan
mama nije znala za mogućnost konfuzije bradavice, niti za alternative

----------


## ms. ivy

paket nije uvijek bio "čist" od kršiteljskog materijala. s vremenom je to postao, više-manje, ali je uvijek zadržana primarna svrha - prikupljanje podataka i naknadni kontakt proizvođača s majkom.




> Da nije ručnim izdajanjem bi sigurno dobila upalu i beba bi bila od 1. dana doma na adaptiranom.


zašto to misliš? mnoge mame je spasilo upravo ručno izdajanje. no, to i nije tema za ovaj topic.

postove patoloških slučajeva opsjednutih dojenjem lijepo zaobiđi.   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> U paketu nema nijedne dude varalice, bočice i ičega sličnog što b i majku odvratilo od dojenja. istina bog ima reklamnog materijala za kašice, ali ko je iole inteligentan to će pospremiti do djetetovog 5. ili 6. mjeseca života.


istina.
istaina je da ce neke mame dati caj tog istog proizvodjaca jer ce ga vidjeti na policama i povezati sa onim dobivenim u paketu SB.

oni ne reklamiraju time kasicu.
oni reklamiraju sebe. svoj logo. da ti bude prepoznatljiv, srcu drag jer si ga dobila u najljepsem trenutku u zivotu. i izazvat ce pozitivnu emociju, asocijaciju, uspomenu, svaki put kad ga vidis na reklami ili na polici.
a na polici on stoji i na adaptiranom, i na cajevima i na sokicima i na kasicama.

proizvodjaci na koje se medjunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko odnosi prema njemu ne smiju majkama, trudnicama ni njihovoj obitelji, poklanjat i davati uzorke na kojim se nalazi njihov logo.

npr. dobijes ciperak od (kršitelj koda), ili jastucic za dojilje od nuka, ili kremicu od (kršitelj koda)a, ili kasicu od (kršitelj koda)a, ili cd od hipa itd itd...... a sve je to reklama njihovog imena i SVIH proizvoda.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Meni je toliko navrlo da mi grudnjak 85 nije mogao, a inače sam ravna ko dska. Masirala sam i masirala i ništa nije izlazilo.
Nisam protiv dojenja, napače, mislim dojiti svog B. minimalno 6 mjeseci do maksimalno godine dana, ali mi ide na živce preagresivna kampanja.

----------


## ms. ivy

preagresivna kampanja za što?

----------


## leonisa

> Meni je toliko navrlo da mi grudnjak 85 nije mogao, a inače sam ravna ko dska. Masirala sam i masirala i ništa nije izlazilo.
> Nisam protiv dojenja, napače, mislim dojiti svog B. minimalno 6 mjeseci do maksimalno godine dana, ali mi ide na živce preagresivna kampanja.


je, i meni je.
no da je L. bila samnom 24h ne bi imali taj problem.
da ju nisu donosili situ, ne bi imali taj problem.
da sam imala pomoc i podrsku oko dojenja, da mi je netko znao pokazati kako se doji (da, dojenje se uci. uce ga i majka i dijete) ne bi imali taj problem.
etc, etc.....


sto se tice "agresije"....pogledaj npr. na youtubeu formula for disaster.

ili samo zaviri u statistike. i onih 16% majki koje doje.

pa se stvarno namece pitanje ms.ivy "preagresivna kampanja za što?"  :Wink:

----------


## marka99

sestre mi nisu odmogle, čak štoviše trudile su se da održim dojenje ali meni nije išlo, da nisu prepoznali mogući mastitis nisu, ali mi svakako nisu pomogle oko nedojenja a nije ni sretna beba paket.odluka je bila moja, fyi nitko, ali nitko mi nije htio reći kako se zovu tablete za prestanak dojenja iako sam već imala temperaturu 38, ragade, kvrge, i ne znam kaj sve ne. tek kada sam završila na hitnoj dali su mi ih, tako da se ne slažem s tim da su odmogle niti se slažem s tim da se u bolnici potiče adaptirano mlijeko. to što su ih nadohranjivali, morali su, neke cure samnom prva 3 dana nisu imale ni kapi pa je logično da su bebe morale jesti.i dalje ostajem pri mišljenju da sretna beba nije nikakav bauk, svaka od nas dovoljno je pametna da donosi sama svoje odluke posebno kada je riječ o krucijalnim stvarima poput prehrane vlastitog djeteta. znam da su se u anfap obratile neke firme s namjerom da unutra stave dudu varalicu, no ovi su to odbili što zbog njihove poliitike a što zbog ministarstva koje to nikada ne bi dozvolilo. stoga i dlaje ne vidim kaj jke točno u sadržaju te kutije toliko oprečno s dojenjem? možda ja nisam zamijećivala, možda sma ju površno pogledala, ne znam...prosvjetlite me. pola stvari sam ionako bacila, jastučiće za dojenje sam npr. zadržala, kremice nisam probala jer mislim d aje pavlović dovoljno dobar i da ne treba eksperimentirati.kako god, shvaćam da netko ne želi kutiju, i shvaćam da o tome polemiziramo, ali svakako ne treba napadati kreatora kutije već se zapitati kome je kutija nanijela neko zlo ili ga nagnala na krivu odluku radi koje je poslije požalio?
sorrrrry na duuuugom postu, nisam mogla ne reagirati a i sorry na tipfelerima, ne stignem čiatati kaj napišem...radosti majčinstva :D

----------


## Alkemicarka

Htjedoh još dodati i da je nekima sigurno pomogla knjižica Moja prva godina.

Ženska koja je ležala kraj mene je pitala kad će joj pregledati maternicu.  :shock: Visoka stručna sprema, odrasla i živi u Zagrebu. Neke žene stvarno pojma nisu imale ni o sebi i svom tijelu, a kamoli bebi.

----------


## apricot

> svaka od nas dovoljno je pametna da donosi sama svoje odluke


Onda bi trebala biti i dovoljno pametna da zna što Bromergon sa sobom nosi.
Nije stvar u pameti, stvar je u edukaciji.
A Bromergon donosi jako loše nuspojave sa sobom.
Ako je odluka već takva (mi apsolutno podržavamo pravo na informirani izbor), prestati dojiti se može i puno prirodnije nego uz tako jaku kemiju.

Iako se pitam... koliko je informiran izbor ako se misli da su ragade, temperatura i kvrge... razlog za odustajanje...

----------


## nicols

> Nisam ništa platila, DOBILA SAM tu AS, nisam praznoglava glupača koja će kupiti **** kašicu samo zato jer je vidjela reklamu za istu u paketu SB! Što bi onda trebala bojkotirati i šampone kad im vidim reklamu u časopisu?? 
> Nikad niti u jednom časopisu niti kod dr. nisam vidjela reklamu za ad. mlijeko (pogotovo ne za ovo koje ja koristim za svoju bebu); dakle-nisam nasjela na marketing.


Nema razloga za ovakav način komunikacije.

Ja jako dobro znam o čemu govorim, razmisli malo pa češ brzo shvatiti o čemu se ustvari radi. Akcije, popusti i pokloni - to su vrlo lukavo osmišljne marketinške akcije. Istina je malo drugačija. Istina je da nema besplatnih stvari i da nitko ne poklanja ništa tek tako. Kako se to radi? Vrlo jednostavno. Cijena (u tvom slučaju automobila) se podigne za neki iznos (barem 10%) i onda se taj višak prodajne cijene koristi za akcije, popuste i poklone. Sve što ti poklone je itekako ugrađeno u cijenu, a plus svega toga i trgovac i zastupnik imaju svoje maloprodajne i veleprodajne marže od kojih žive tj. zarađuju. Zašto ti trgovac nije prešutio tu autosjedalicu? Zato što se njena vrijednost ne odbija od njegove zarade, njemu je zarada vjerojatno ista bez obzira dali ti ju je on dao na poklon ili ne. Njemu (trgovcu) je u interesu da daje što više poklona jer time si automatski stvara jako dobru reklamu. A ne košta ga skoro ništa. Zastupnik je predvidio trošak te autosjedalice i ugradio to u cijenu, njemu je možda bolje da se toga što manje podjeli jer će mu onda ostati veći postotak vrijednosti ali opet je to d vosjekli mač - onaj koji daje bolje poklone i popuste imat će veću prodaju. Stvar je stvarno krajnje jednostavna, sve je to ugrađeno u cijenu, to nisu pravi pokloni. Samo marketinški "trikovi". Da tebi kojim slučajem autosjedalica nije trebala, i da si se bila spremna cjenkat sa trgovcem u autosalonu, vrlo brzo bi vidjela da bi ti poklonili nešto drugo u sličnoj vrijednosti ili spustili cijenu. Samo se treba znat cjenkat, danas je to isto umjetnost na većoj razini, kao i marketing  :Smile: 

Zapamti, kad vidiš reklamu na neki skupi automobil koji sad najednom ima popust od 50.000 kn ili više, budi sigurna da će i trgovcu i zastupniku (uvozniku) nakon svega ostati još lijepa količina novca tj. nitko neće "izgubiti" tih 50.000 kn  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Htjedoh još dodati i da je nekima sigurno pomogla knjižica Moja prva godina.


Ja bih se složila s ovim. Iako sam se dosta informirala i prije trudnoće, knjižica mi je dobro došla da pokažem mami i svekrvi kaj piše unutra o dojenju, da se ne treba davati voda, da treba isključivo dojiti 6 mjeseci, tablica dohrane itd. To mi je bilo puno bolje od npr. Rodinih letaka jer sam mogla reći da su to napisali pedijatri a ne "neke babe".
Dobila sam ja i Rodine letke u rodilištu na tečaju, ali da nisam ovdje na forumu i da ne znam da Roda to radi kak spada sve bih odmah pobacala u smeće zato jer nijedan tekst o dojenju nije potpisan, odnosno ja nemam pojma tko je autor toga, da li je napisala stručna osoba ili je netko preveo s neke web stranice.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Ispada da su ljudi koji rade u marketingu neki crni vragovi. Kao da svi mi radimo neki posao duboko moralan prema klijentima...Pitam se koliko ima bankara među nama.

----------


## ms. ivy

alkemičarka, argumenti su ti sve tanji.   :Grin:  

kakvi crni vragovi? zar bismo trebali svjesno odabrati lošiju opciju za svoje dijete (nije riječ o tome koji ćemo auto kupiti nego o isključivoj prehrani tek rođenog organizma, koja utječe na zdravlje ostatak života) zato da... podsjeti me, zašto ono? da se ne smanji profit proizvođača?

----------


## Alkemicarka

Neke cure su tu napale marketing kao da je to neki sektaški posao, smao sam htjela reći da među nama ima i drugih zanimanja i da još sigurno netko obmanjuje ljude ili pokušava obmanuti, a da ne pljujemo po njima.

A onaj tko vidi nešto sporno u paketu neka vidi, nekako mi to spada u kategoriju opsjednutosti. Vidjela sam reklamu za **** i sve ostalo. Uzorke krema zadržala, sve ostalo u smeću i gotovo.

----------


## maaja

*nicols*  i ostale, ma boli me briga, nek me kradu, nek sam žrtva marketinga, svi smo mi žrtve marketinga pa što ću onda bojkotirati sve živo?? Idem onda odmah preseliti na "Farmu" i živjeti takav stil života. Što se tiče AS možda si preskočila koji redak u mom postu ali napisala sam kako smo cjenkanjem dobili metalik boju (2500kn) pa čak i male tepihe (750kn) tako da ispada da sam gle čuda-dobila tu AS  :Grin:  
Knjižica "Moja prva godina" mi je odlična, ima super savjeta i iza gdje upisujem kako mi dijete napreduje.

----------


## ms. ivy

alkemičarka, teoretiziranje je tu suvišno - čiji je posao ovakav, onakav... tko je podložan sugestiji a tko ne... nebitno je. djeca imaju pravo biti dojena.

----------


## maaja

Ne znam zašto udruga Roda ne kontaktira ministarstvo zdravstva pa da umjesto paketa SB dobijemo kvalitetnu knjižicu (a ne brošuru) o dojenju. Kompletnu, sa svim mogućim tips&tricks unutra. Tako bi puno više pomogle nego ovako da bojkotiramo taj paket.
*Nina*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

a obećaješ da nećeš reći kako su je napisale "neke babe", kako nas je Sirius Black nazvala?
i da ćeš vjerovati onome što pišemo=

----------


## Sirius Black

> a obećaješ da nećeš reći kako su je napisale "neke babe", kako nas je Sirius Black nazvala?
> i da ćeš vjerovati onome što pišemo=


Oops sorry,   :Embarassed:  to nisu moje riječi inače, zaboravila napisati. Nego kad sam doma pokazala rodine letke kao argument dobila sam komentar da kaj slušam neke babe koje uopće nisu medicinske struke

----------


## Frida

Odakle znaš da nisu medicinske struke?

----------


## maaja

> a obećaješ da nećeš reći kako su je napisale "neke babe", kako nas je Sirius Black nazvala?
> i da ćeš vjerovati onome što pišemo=


Ma da  :Smile:   Pa da nije bilo ovog foruma ne bi ga dojila ni ona 3 mj  :Smile:   Iako se sa puno stvari s nekim curama i ženama s ovog foruma ne slažem, ostajem pri tome da ste stručnajci u dojenju, veći od ps.  :Yes:  
Ona 3 dana dok sam "čekala" porod bilo mi je taaako dosadno, nije bilo nikakve brošurice a kamoli knjige o dojenju. Kako mi je žao zbog toga  :Sad:    A mislila sam da je najteže roditi....   O dojenju i poteškoćama se stvarno da napisati knjižurina.

----------


## ms. ivy

> A mislila sam da je najteže roditi....


zato je edukacija u trudnoći jako, jako važna. kad te odjednom snađe porod, beba, privikavanje na potpuno novu situaciju, možebitni problemi s dojenjem a sa strane pristižu loši savjeti... teško je sačuvati hladnu glavu.  :/

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A mislila sam da je najteže roditi....
> 
> 
> zato je edukacija u trudnoći jako, jako važna. kad te odjednom snađe porod, beba, privikavanje na potpuno novu situaciju, možebitni problemi s dojenjem a sa strane pristižu loši savjeti... teško je sačuvati hladnu glavu.  :/



Istina....
Ja moram reći da su mi stvarno svi pomogli ona 3 tj. dok sam bila doma i dok nisam mislila na ručak, veš itd. Ali kad sam ostala sam s bebom i 2 puta pala u nesvjest od gladi i umora dok mi je muž bio na poslu (i da nije bilo njegovog brata koji nam je doslovce provalio u stan bila bi u crnoj kronici). Kad sam vidjela da umjesto da mi dijete dobiva na težini ono drastično pada i da ne zna vući, i da imam uvučene, oštećene, krvave bradavice i da je na sisi po 20 puta dnevno i isto toliko po noći pala sam u očaj i postupno mu počela davati formulu. Da nisam, ne znam kako bi uspjela jer mi NITKO nije mogao pomoći. Svakrva mi je prvi put došla nakon 2 mj. iako živi ulicu dalje  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne znam zašto udruga Roda ne kontaktira ministarstvo zdravstva pa da umjesto paketa SB dobijemo kvalitetnu knjižicu (a ne brošuru) o dojenju. Kompletnu, sa svim mogućim tips&tricks unutra. Tako bi puno više pomogle nego ovako da bojkotiramo taj paket.


jer ih nije briga, jer nitko neće dobiti nikakvu plavu kuvertu za to ...
taj paket se treba promjeniti tj. uskladiti s zakonom o zabrani reklamiranja ad-a
samo to

----------


## MGrubi

> O dojenju i poteškoćama se stvarno da napisati knjižurina.


ja sam poskidala Rodine txt-ove sa portala i strpala u jedan wordov-file i ima preko 200 strana

----------


## matsa

Meni je moja mama danas donijela dvije stvari - članak iz Jutarnjeg o attachment parentingu i knjižicu koju je ona '75. dobila u bolnici kad je mene rodila - zove se "Beba u kolijevci" i počinje ovako:

"Nema hrane koja je dobra kao majčino mlijeko... bla, bla... no, ako ste vi jedna od MNOGIH majki koje ne mogu dojiti, morat ćete izabrati neko mlijeko za svoju bebu..."

Trebalo je puno truda da se paket sretna beba izbaci pretpostavljam. I iako se ne slažem s puno za mene pretvrdih stavova Udruge na ovom forumu, moram priznati - to je njihov forum, njihov stav i puno, puno, puno je napravljeno samo zahvaljujući tom tvrdom stavu i neodustajanju. Puno su napravile za one žene koje se nisu same informirale - ili jednostavno, nisu se informirale na pravom mjestu. Ja sam pričala s visokoobrazovanom majkom neki dan o rooming inu, kako je i zbog dojenja dobro imati djecu uza sebe odmah u rodilištu, na što je ona komentirala - "ali i meni su donosili dijete na podoj svako neko vrijeme, preko noći nisu itd". I kad sam joj rekla da su joj preko noći djetetu davali ili adaptirano ili čaj ili što već - nije mislila da je to neki big deal koji bi joj zeznuo ponudu i potražnju. Dakle, da nema ovakvih tvrdolinijaša kao što su Rode (opet ponavljam, puno je za mene osobno pretvrdih stavova ovdje, ali whatever, nešto "kupim", nešto ne), mislim da bez takvog stava nema napretka.
Uzmimo nešto puno manje važno za čovječanstvo - tipa telekomunikacijske usluge - koliko su se liberalizirale pritiskom, konkurencijom itd. Jedino na taj način ide - pritiskom - jer se zaista radi o čistom profitu, a tu nema milosti.
Ja osobno ću, ako dobijem kupon, podići paket, zbog te knjižice, ali sam dovoljno pročitala da odbacim stvari koje bi me mogle navesti na krivi put - nadam se da ću uspjeti u dojenju. 
A što se tiče ljudi koji se ne znaju ili ne žele zaštititi od marketinga, takvih će uvijek biti, usprkos Rodama -  Englezi kažu "there is no such thing as free lunch", netko to nikad ne nauči. 
Da završim, borba koju vodi ova Udruga je stvarno borba, i iako sretna beba izgleda bezazleno, to je jedna od mnogih prepreka koje se moraju premostiti da skočimo malo s onih 16% majki koje doje ili tako neki postotak naveden gore.  Zato, ako i cijeli paket i kupon uspiju suzbiti, what the hell - kao da nigdje drugdje nećeš moći naći informaciju - doći će patronažna (hopefully prodojeća   :Smile:  ) i tako, ili će Rode (zajedno s pedijatrima) ili netko izdati svoju knjižicu.

P.S. jedna OT stvar - činjenica jest da Udruga malo teže prihvaća "drugo mišljenje" (ne bute vi meni tu u mom dvorištu o bezazlenosti jednog paketa ili epiduralne npr. - tema s drugog podoforuma), pa onda krene polemika, pa teške riječi. Svi bismo trebali malo naučiti o toleranciji u komunikaciji - to je malo teže elektronski, ali eto, baš se znamo zapjeniti. Mada je nekad i u tome čar   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> Mada je nekad i u tome čar


za mene jest čar u tome
kad se zakače stavovi počnu argumenti pljuštati, linkovi, nove informacije .. tako sam saznala brdo toga

----------


## apricot

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam zašto udruga Roda ne kontaktira ministarstvo zdravstva pa da umjesto paketa SB dobijemo kvalitetnu knjižicu (a ne brošuru) o dojenju. Kompletnu, sa svim mogućim tips&tricks unutra. Tako bi puno više pomogle nego ovako da bojkotiramo taj paket.
> 
> 
> jer ih nije briga, jer nitko neće dobiti nikakvu plavu kuvertu za to ...
> taj paket se treba promjeniti tj. uskladiti s zakonom o zabrani reklamiranja ad-a
> samo to


nemojmo tako...
mi jako dobro surađujemo, pogotovo sa Gradom Zagrebom.
uz njihovu pomoć, bit će i knjižica  :D

----------


## MGrubi

ok
ja sam uvjek skeptična kad su u pitanju političari i naša Ministarstva

----------


## mamma Juanita

jučer sam imala priliku pročitati neke patronizirajuće bisere iz knjižice "nositi život" i ostala sam šokirana.
katastrofa i sramota što se takvo nešto uopće dijeli i što je potpisuje


> grupa autora iz područja ginekologije i porodništva, pedijatrije, psihologije i prehrane..

----------


## mamma Juanita

sad malo čitam starije postove i vidim da neke forumašice misle da je potrebno da si "praznoglava glupača" pa da reklame na tebe djeluju.
o, jako, jako se varate.
reklame djeluju na sve nas.
ako ne svjesno, onda podsvejsno.
imate i brojna istraživanja o tome, pa marketing je danas sve...

i nema to veze s inteligencijom, jednostavno djeluju i nije im se lako oduprijet.
osvještavanje o tome je barem prvi korak.

----------


## MGrubi

> Slijedom suradnje s Ministarstvom zdravstva i socijalne skrbi, držimo se smjernica zadanih u "Međunarodnom pravilniku o načinu prodaje i marketingu proizvoda koji su zamjena za majčino mlijeko". Tako u našim programima nema proizvoda koji su zamjena za majčino mlijeko, bočica i duda.


nema proizvoda, ali imaju logo proizvođača

zar , ovaj natpis nije nezakonit?
logo proizvođaća je dovoljan da se prekrši pravilnik, zar ne?

----------


## marka99

[quote]Iako se pitam... koliko je informiran izbor ako se misli da su ragade, temperatura i kvrge... razlog za odustajanje...


Razlog jesu, barem moj razlog, ali ne pričamo ovdje o mojoj odluci i mojem problemu, stvar je u tome da sam JA, i isključivo JA ta koja je donijela tu odluku, bez osoblja bolnice, paketa sretne bebe, muža, bake, mame ili ne znam kojeg marketinga, i to zato jer sam smatrala da frustrirana, bolesna i iscrpljena mama krvavih ragada zbog svega toga i nije neka mama, sada smo beba i ja puno sretnije...no opet, ni ne mislim da je ovo forum na kojem će me podržati radi odustajanja od dojenja nakon mastititisa, niti mi to treba...ovdje je ipak riječ o paketu sretnoj bebi

----------


## leonisa

tom recenicom ti je htjela reci da da si imala pravu informaciju i pomoc do ragada/zastoja/mastitisa  :Wink:  

nitko nikad nece osuditi majku sto je odustala. ili mozda cak nije ni probala. 
ko smo mi da to radimo i od kud nam pravo?

mi mozemo osuditi sustav koji je doveo majku u tu nezavidnu situaciju. jer u njoj nije trebala biti.

----------


## leonisa

> tom recenicom ti je htjela reci da da si imala pravu informaciju i pomoc do ragada/zastoja/mastitisa  *fali mi recenica...svasta*
> 
> nitko nikad nece osuditi majku sto je odustala. ili mozda cak nije ni probala. 
> ko smo mi da to radimo i od kud nam pravo?
> 
> mi mozemo osuditi sustav koji je doveo majku u tu nezavidnu situaciju. jer u njoj nije trebala biti.


tom recenicom ti je htjela reci da da si imala pravu informaciju i pomoc do ragada/zastoja/mastitisa ne bi niti doslo, ili ako bi doslo, nasla bi pravi put iz tog problema.  :Wink:  



sorry, tako je to kad radis vise stvari odjednom  :Embarassed:

----------


## cvijeta73

iz moje perspektive, kao majke koja je bila sigurna u svoju odluku da ću dojiti bez obzira na sve nevolje (zahvaljujući rodinim tekstovima), u spornom paketu nisam niti zamjetila ništa sporno po tom pitanju. I prva moja reakvcija na ovaj bojkot je isto bila, "...ma šta im sad opet ne valja..."
Ali, ne mogu gledati tako usko, samo iz moje perspektive - pa dopuštam da žene (članice Udruge) koje su svakodnevno u toj problematici i do kojih dolazi bezbroj priča majki i koje su proučile na tisuće stranica istraživanja i literature o dojenju (kako bi ja mogla pročitati tekstove na portalu i shvatiti da imam dovoljno mlijeka) - da, kvragu znaju o čemu pričaju i iz kojeg razloga je opasan taj marketing proizvođača. 

Ako ista Udruga na svom portalu ima tako spasonosne tekstove o dojenju (nemate pojma kako oni dođu kao melem na ranu, kad dijete vrišti, cice "škrte", a zabrinute face kojima na čelu piše "daj bocu" - ne smiju to i reći, ali iz očiju im se vidi) i tekst "Bojkotiramo paket" - zašto da im ne vjerujemo?

Ipak, jedna digresija. Kad sam nakon poroda došla u odjel, nitko sretniji od mene kad sam vidjela da me čeka paket s nekakvim poklončićima - pa tek kad sam ga otvorila i vidjela one viši kremice, pa deterđente, pa knjižicu...moram priznati da sam se kao malo dijete veselila. Zato, molim vas da nakon što uspijete u micanju ovog paketa (u što nimalo ne sumnjam), promijenite sadržaj, ali nemojte lišiti novopečene majke blagodati marketinških iluzija!

----------


## apricot

cvijeto, nema više paketa  :D 
nažalost, nema ni poklončića: ni vichy kremica, ni melemčića, ni naljepnica, ni slinčeka, ni bočice s vodom...

vjerujem da je svaka od nas različita, ali ja tu kutiju nisam otvorila... valjda dvije godine.
samo sam uzela knjižicu MPG, a ovo ostalo je stajalo, stajalo, stajalo... dok nisam počela proučavati kršenje Koda, pa otvorila da vidim što je unutra.

sve te testere koje oni tamo dijele... možeš dobiti i u apoteci, parfumeriji... negdje.
svaki put kad u Martimexu kupim parfem, dobijem gomilicu svega i svačega.
A ne prelama se preko leđa mojega djeteta.

Svejedno, hvala na povjerenju... lijepo je znati kako su neki svjesni da ovo što radimo ne radimo iz antagonizma/zluradosti/besposličarenja...   :Heart:

----------


## Stijena

A može li se ukinuti onaj "paket" iz kojeg novorođenčad u rodilištima hrane adaptiranim, pitam se jesu li te njihove bočice kupljene na teret HZZO-a koji mi plaćamo?............taj je nama (ne znajući sve ovo što sada recimo znam) puno više naštetio od _Sretne bebe_............samo sam se pitala: pobogu pa zašto to moje dijete baš uvijek spava kad mi ga donose na podoj :?

----------


## ms. ivy

> nažalost, nema ni poklončića: ni vichy kremica, ni melemčića, ni naljepnica, ni slinčeka, ni bočice s vodom...


a te smo "poklončiće" kupovali našim podacima.

stijena, nijedno rodilište koje želi baby-friendly titulu ne smije raditi to što opisuješ.

a sumnjam da su bočice i formulu kupili...

----------


## Mima

A što je sa knjižicom Moja prva godina? Da li se ona još uvijek dijeli?

----------


## Stijena

> stijena, nijedno rodilište koje želi baby-friendly titulu ne smije raditi to što opisuješ.
> 
> a sumnjam da su bočice i formulu kupili...


 :?  :?  :?  a otkud im onda?

jest da ih nisam vidjela da to rade, ali to mi je bilo jedino logično s obzirom da mi dijete skoro puna 4 dana u rodilištu nije cicalo, a i kad smo došli doma, a ja prionula izdajanju jer nikako da prihvati bradavicu, uhvatio se one boce ko da mu je jedina na svijetu.....
OK, dozvoljavam da nisam bila dovoljno uporna, ali s obzirom da je doma došao s 2.400g, danima nije cicao jer kad sam mu god nudila "grizao" bi me, grebao i "tukao", nisam više mogla riskirati da ne jede.

jel ja to onda nešto krivo brijem? (btw radi se o vinogradskoj u kojoj danas navodno nose djecu i izvan predviđenih podoja ako zatražiš, ali ja to tada nisam znala)

----------


## ms. ivy

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> stijena, nijedno rodilište koje želi baby-friendly titulu ne smije raditi to što opisuješ.
> 
> a sumnjam da su bočice i formulu kupili...
> 
> 
>  :?  :?  :?  a otkud im onda?


dobili besplatno ili jeftino, po svoj prilici. isplati se... kud ćeš bolje reklame nego kad zdvojna mama u prvom skoku u razvoju nazove rodilište a tamo joj kažu "možete mu dati xxmil, to im mi dajemo".

mima, nema ni knjižice jer je ona bila dio paketa.

----------


## cvijeta73

nego, još bih nešto primijetila. ova knjižica, koju i na forumu hvalite -isto ima par stvari koje su potencijalno opasne za dojenje. a u tim trenucima, znate i same, dovoljna je jedna rečenica u knjizi, pa da sve ode ukrivo. npr. opaska o zelenoj stolici kao tzv. stolici gladi. moja M je stalno imala zelene stolice prva tri mjeseca, ali je  ped. rekla da zelene stolice i mogu biti znak glad, ali samo u slučajevima kad je dijete stvarno  pothranjeno (ono - kost i koža, distrofično). u svim drugim slučajevima,to je znak nekakve neravnoteže u probavnom sustavu, koja vrlo lako može biti i normalna u prvim mjesecima (unašem slučaj, uzrokovana vjerojatno velikim količinama antibiotika koje je dobila odmah po rođenju). tako da bi po meni i tu knjižicu ne bi trebalo dijeliti u rodilištima. 

A, poklončiće ću prežaliti, idem odmah sad kupiti parfem za nadoknadu duševne boli.  :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


da stvarno, sad se sjećam da mi je moj gin (koji je nekad radio u vinogradskoj) još tamo davno rekao da su oni imali DONACIJE od (kršitelj koda)a :shock:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ovo mi je prestrašno "otkriće"
Prestrašnije od anfapa, sorry

----------


## cvijeta73

pisala istovremeno pa nisam vidjela da nema više ni knjižice...

----------


## Stijena

> dobili besplatno ili jeftino, po svoj prilici. isplati se... kud ćeš bolje reklame nego kad zdvojna mama u prvom skoku u razvoju nazove rodilište a tamo joj kažu "možete mu dati xxmil, to im mi dajemo".


Sorry, još jedno pametno (da ovaj drugi put budem pametnija) - a to je Kodom dozvoljeno ili i oni krše Kod i nikom ništa :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

stijena, kao što rekoh - rodilište koje želi dobiti i zadržati BF titulu ne smije primati nikakve donacije od proizvođača nadomjestaka - to je debelo kršenje pravilnika. pa bi i ta praksa trebala postati prošlost...

----------


## MGrubi

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Stijena prvotno napisa
> ...


sve ti je to ulaganje

----------


## Stijena

> stijena, kao što rekoh - rodilište koje želi dobiti i zadržati BF titulu ne smije primati nikakve donacije od proizvođača nadomjestaka - to je debelo kršenje pravilnika. pa bi i ta praksa trebala postati prošlost...


ne bih sad ispala dosadna (i neinformirana  :Grin:  ), iako možda jesam, ali što rodilišta dobijaju tom titulom - više posla (dolazi više informiranih i "dosadnih" rodilja koje samo izvoljevaju i još k tome, između ostalog, ne smiju novorođenčad usred noći "ušutkavat" bočicama)? budimo realni, što će im!
po meni bi, neke čvrste sankcije kojima bi se za razliku od rodilja i djece, zakinulo rodilišta i njihovo osoblje, bile puno učinkovitije :/ možda i postoje, ali se sasvim sigurno ne primjenjuju.

----------


## leonisa

evo npr. zgb je grad prijatelj djece, i da bi zadrzao tu titulu obvezao se da ce rodilista dobiti status BF a da bi ga dobili moraju postovati 10 koraka.
pridrzavanje pravilnika je jedan od njih.

----------


## cvijeta73

da li rijeka ima status BF rodilišta?

----------


## leonisa

sto se sankcija tice....prvo nase zakonodavstvo mora implementirati pravilnik u nas zak. sustav.
naravno on bi propisivao i sankcije.

hrvatska je pravilnik prihvatila i obvezala se da ce ga "usaditi" ali, eto, jos uvijek nije.
godinama.

za jednu informaciju, nasi susjedi- italija, slovenija, madjarska, austrija, srbija, crna gora- su to napravile.
mi i BiH nismo.
i makedonija ima tu problematiku reguliranu zakonom.

----------


## apricot

četiri rodilišta u Hrvatskoj imaju titulu BF: vukovarsko, SD, riječko i dubrovačko

----------


## ms. ivy

i još nešto - regulativa se odnosi na proizvođače i distributere. dakle, oni krše pravilnik time što promiču svoje proizvode kroz sustav zdravstvene zaštite i to im treba biti zabranjeno, nisu bolnice te koje krše.

----------


## leonisa

> i još nešto - regulativa se odnosi na proizvođače i distributere. dakle, oni krše pravilnik time što promiču svoje proizvode kroz sustav zdravstvene zaštite i to im treba biti zabranjeno, nisu bolnice te koje krše.


da to treba razluciti. dobro da si to napomenula  :Smile:

----------


## Stijena

> i još nešto - regulativa se odnosi na proizvođače i distributere. dakle, oni krše pravilnik time što promiču svoje proizvode kroz sustav zdravstvene zaštite i to im treba biti zabranjeno, nisu bolnice te koje krše.


da, znam, i to mi je još od svega i najgore............iako to je po meni ono pitanje što je bilo prije kokoš ili jaje?

ako je pitanje implementacije Koda u Zakon, onda niti to ne mora spriječiti osoblje rodilišta da to i dalje rade (ako će imati bilo kakve mogućnosti) jer nisu oni odgovorni, nego proizvođači, odnosno oni koji promoviraju svoje proizvode na način da ih čine dostupnima rodilištima?!?!?

Po svemu sudeći prodojeća politika trebala bi biti dio pronatalitetne politike.

----------


## cvijeta73

sve je to meni malo  :? . Ja sam morala skrivati da dojim M više od 20 min svaka 4 sata (jer bebe teže od 3 kg je dovoljno dojiti svaka 4 sata), samo da ne slušam pametovanje. a dok je bila na intenzivnoj da ne govorimo - isto svaka 4 sata dojenje, preko noći samo ako ja to želim, uz preporuku da je bolje da odspavam uz sustavno ubijanje svake volje za dojenjem vaganjem beba prije i poslije svakog podoja. čast iznimkama...

kad biste se bar mogle izboriti za nekakvu edukaciju, pa makar i jednodnevnu, osoblja...

----------


## MGrubi

> ako je pitanje implementacije Koda u Zakon, onda niti to ne mora spriječiti osoblje rodilišta da to i dalje rade (ako će imati bilo kakve mogućnosti) jer nisu oni odgovorni, nego proizvođači, odnosno oni koji promoviraju svoje proizvode na način da ih čine dostupnima rodilištima?!?!?


gle, ovo me podsječa na "objašnjanje" zašto žene ne smiju pokazivati tijelo
" kad mačka nađe otvoreni vrečicu sa mesom na ulici, je li ona kriva ako pojede to meso?"

tako nekako
uglavnom i rodilišta snose odgovornost za ono šta oni rade
dakle: tebi može biti ponuđeno ali za odluku da li češ uzeti samo ti snosiš odgovornost

----------


## ms. ivy

da rade što? nepotrebno dohranjuju bebe? to im brani "10 koraka do uspješnog dojenja" kojih se moraju pridržavati ako žele biti baby-friendly.

bolnici nije zabranjeno imati zalihe formule, ali smiju ih davati *isključivo* ako je to potrebno, i moraju ih kupovati po tržišnoj cijeni.

marketinške aktivnosti proizvođača, u što spada i poklanjanje formule bolnicama, donacija opreme, plaćanje edukacije osoblja... treba regulirati implementiranjem pravilnika u zakon. kad proizvođači to ne bi smjeli raditi, onda ni bolnice ne bi "dolazile u iskušenje".

i da, slažem se s tvojom zadnjom rečenicom. i ako gledamo samo iz novčane perspektive, još nismo svjesni koliko nas košta nedojenje i koliku uštedu predstavlja dojenje. o ostalom da i ne govorim.

----------


## MGrubi

eee sjetikla sam se pravog objašnjenja
dakle tema je mito
ponuditi mito je prekršaj
isto tako i prihvatiti mito

ali nitko te ne sili da prihvatiš mito, tj. imaš mogućnost reči: ne

----------


## Mima

Jako, jako loše što se ne dobiva knjižica u bolnici.

----------


## Stijena

> bolnici nije zabranjeno imati zalihe formule, ali smiju ih davati *isključivo* ako je to potrebno, i moraju ih kupovati po tržišnoj cijeni.
> 
> i da, slažem se s tvojom zadnjom rečenicom. i ako gledamo samo iz novčane perspektive, još nismo svjesni koliko nas košta nedojenje i koliku uštedu predstavlja dojenje. o ostalom da i ne govorim.


nažalost to "ako je potrebno" opet ovisi o nečijoj diskrecijskoj ocjeni. 
Za moje dijete mogu se uvijek "izvaditi" da je rođen s 2.600 g i to im je bila i više nego dovoljna "potreba" da ga se nadohranjuje.
Pitam se zašto mi je onda (vrlo vjerojatno ta ista) pedijatrica uopće u otpusno pismo napisala - "podoj na svaki plač". Mogla mi je onda s obzirom na tu (valjda) svoju ocjenu napisati i "adaptirano na bočicu na svaki plač" kako je bilo i do tada.
A da ne pričam koliko je (nakon 2 mjeseca izdajanja) mene koštala ta nečija ocjena. Novaca gotovo najmanje!

----------


## leonisa

> Jako, jako loše što se ne dobiva knjižica u bolnici.


dobivat ce se...i bolja  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Pa, tek treba vidjeti kakva će biti ta bolja. 

Hoćete li vi u svojoj knjižici napisati i jedno slovo o prehrani formulom?

----------


## leonisa

> Pa, tek treba vidjeti kakva će biti ta bolja. 
> 
> Hoćete li vi u svojoj knjižici napisati i jedno slovo o prehrani formulom?


prehranu formulom treba savjetovati, educirati, prepisati, pokazati jedino i iskljucivo zdravstveni djelatnik. nitko vise!

----------


## Mima

Sori, ali to je katastrofa.

----------


## leonisa

> Sori, ali to je katastrofa.


ne!
to je ono kako treba biti!
jer jedino su oni strucni u tome!
trebali bi biti.
svi ostali su "sponzorirani".

----------


## Mima

To su fraze. Tko bi sponzorirao savjet da bočicu i dudu prije hranjenja treba sterilizirati, ili da obroci trebaju biti svježe pripremljeni. Ne mislite valjda da to svi znaju. JA na primjer to nisam znala.

----------


## ms. ivy

što je katastrofa?

stijena, cjelokupno osoblje u BF rodilištima treba proći edukaciju kako bi bilo osposobljeno za pomoć pri dojenju. to povlači za sobom i procjenu koje dijete treba formulu.

----------


## leonisa

> To su fraze. Tko bi sponzorirao savjet da bočicu i dudu prije hranjenja treba sterilizirati, ili da obroci trebaju biti svježe pripremljeni. Ne mislite valjda da to svi znaju. JA na primjer to nisam znala.


ali to nije na sponzoriranoj knjizici ili letku ili reklami na netu ili u casopisu da ti kaze vec na pedijatru kojeg treba educirati i koji treba biti nepristran.
koji treba dobiti uzorke radi istrazivanja, koji treba imati podatke i rezultate istrazivanja i na temelju njih savjetovati i preporucivati a ne na temelju blokica, olovaka, satova, kalendara, putovanja i ljetovanja.

ne znam da li razumijes do kuta ta problematika seze i do kud idu ruke marketinga.....  :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Ma nikako ne razumijem, kako bih uopće mogla shvatiti nešto toliko komplicirano.

Na koji način je knjižica MPG bila sponzorirana?

----------


## maaja

Razumijete li vi da doista postoje žene koje svjesno odlučuju da ne žele dojiti iako imaju mlijeka ali eto, odlučile su ne dojiti i to još u rodilištu?

----------


## ms. ivy

naravno, to je njihov (nadam se informirani) izbor i odluka. kakve to ima veze s podrškom dojenju?

----------


## maaja

> naravno, to je njihov (nadam se informirani) izbor i odluka. kakve to ima veze s podrškom dojenju?


Možda takve žele saznati nešto o bočicama i formuli. Gdje će takve žene naći nešto o tome?

----------


## ms. ivy

kopiram s drugog topica:




> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## Ninči

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jako, jako loše što se ne dobiva knjižica u bolnici.
> 
> 
> dobivat ce se...i bolja


Kada će se dobivati? Imam neki osjećaj da ću roditi svoje prvo dijete, a da to još neće biti sprovedeno iz riječi u djelo  (1.4. mi je termin)   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

> To su fraze. Tko bi sponzorirao savjet da bočicu i dudu prije hranjenja treba sterilizirati, ili da obroci trebaju biti svježe pripremljeni. Ne mislite valjda da to svi znaju. JA na primjer to nisam znala.


ja sam hranila klince formulama i da obroci trebaju biti svjeze pripremljeni pise na svakoj kutiji
treba samo procitat uputstva za pripremu

a da dudu i bocicu treba sterilizirat prije svakog hranjenja to mi je malo onak  :/ 
ja npr. nisam sterilizirala bocice ni dude prije hranjenja
prokuhala sam ih ukupno mozda 3 puta i osobno nikako ne vjerujem i nikad me nitko nece, uvjeriti (cak ni lijecnik) da je svakodnevna sterilizacija potrebna i korisna

----------


## stephanie

Pročitala sam zasad 1. stranicu i zaključila da prema postovima tamo rodilje ne bi trebale uzimati novac od zdravstva i svojih firmi (a radi se o nekoliko tisuća kuna), jer je to marketing. 
Da, dobro, onima koji imaju para, taj novac ne treba, a meni je jao dobro došao.

----------


## leonisa

> Pročitala sam zasad 1. stranicu i zaključila da prema postovima tamo rodilje ne bi trebale uzimati novac od zdravstva i svojih firmi (a radi se o nekoliko tisuća kuna), jer je to marketing. 
> Da, dobro, onima koji imaju para, taj novac ne treba, a meni je jao dobro došao.


gdje si to, molim te, procitala?

----------


## apricot

stephanie, ti si nešto jako pogrešno shvatila  :shock:

----------


## Mima

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To su fraze. Tko bi sponzorirao savjet da bočicu i dudu prije hranjenja treba sterilizirati, ili da obroci trebaju biti svježe pripremljeni. Ne mislite valjda da to svi znaju. JA na primjer to nisam znala.
> 
> 
> ja sam hranila klince formulama i da obroci trebaju biti svjeze pripremljeni pise na svakoj kutiji
> treba samo procitat uputstva za pripremu
> 
> ...


To što ti znaš pročitati i primijeniti uputu na kutiji uopće ne znači da će to znati napraviti svatko tko koristi formulu. 

Osim toga, PRVI savjet o hranjenju za one koji ne doje u knjižici MPG je da djecu koja ne doje treba hraniti formulom, a ne kravljim mlijekom, te da je kravlje mlijeko najlošiji izbor. Pa onda slijede upute kako pripremiti kravlje mlijeko ako ono ipak MORA biti izbor.

Opet - to što se meni ili tebi podrazumijeva da ćemo dijete hraniti formulom ako drugačije ne možemo, ne znači da se to podrazumijeva svakome. 

Ne valja suditi sve stvari po sebi. Treba razmišljati o tome da je knjižica MPG nešto što je SVAKA rodilja u Hrvatskoj dobivala u rodilištu.
Meni je ta pomisao vrlo ohrabrujuća, a pomisao da sada rodilje ne dobiju ništa mi je zastrašujuća.

Što se tiče sterilizacije bočica i duda, tu se ne moramo slagati, ali ja više mislim na općenite upute o higijeni koju treba održavati kod upotrebe pribora za hranjenje djece. Opet - to što se meni podrazumijeva neki nivo higijene, ne znači da je to jasno svakome. Pa svi smo čitali tekstove o opasnostima koje vrebaju kad se djecu hrani formulom i znamo da veliki dio opasnosti otpada na onečišćenje (vode, pribora). Ja sam nedavno na nekom roditeljskom forumu pročitala o bebi koja je zaražena bakterijom jer je majka priborom za hranjenje rukovala dok je pripremala sirovo meso.

----------


## Stijena

> [ja sam hranila klince formulama i da obroci trebaju biti svjeze pripremljeni pise na svakoj kutiji
> treba samo procitat uputstva za pripremu
> 
> a da dudu i bocicu treba sterilizirat prije svakog hranjenja to mi je malo onak  :/


piše i da ih treba sterilizirati.....odnosno čak je i nacrtano...........

a ako majka ne zna pročitati upute na kutiji adaptiranog, kak bi onda znala pročitati knjigu, brošuru, whatever koju je pisao neki od stručnjaka, vrlo vjerojatno i nešto stručnijim jezikom  :Rolling Eyes:  mislim da se na ovo baš ne može nitko izvlačiti kad je u pitanju dobrobit djece...........uostalom, ako netko ne zna pročitati - postoje raznorazličiti tečajevi za trudnice, majke, dojilje, pa se dođe i pita se, ako je nekome do informiranja. Drugo je to ako se netko ne želi informirati - njemu ne pomaže ni enciklopedija.....

----------


## Mima

A što je u pitanju kod savjeta da treba paziti na higijenu bočice ili da malo dijete ne smije piti kravlje mlijeko?

----------


## apricot

Mima, jasno je da nikada ne možemo svi biti zadovoljni.
Meni je MPG koristila, ali su me sablaznile "Zelene stolice - stolice gladi"...
Ili "novorođenče spava po 16 sati"...
Mislila sam kako je kod nas sve sama patologija...

slažem se da mora biti spomena o adaptiranom, ali u granicama koje neće dopustiti da itko pomišlja na ohrabrenje korištenja, osim u nuždi.
To ne kažemo samo mi, to kažu svi.

a ovo o kravljem mlijeku... ne znam gdje je to argumentirano rečeno kako se priprema kravlje mlijeko.
moja poznanica, magistra znanosti, svoju je četveromjesečnu djevojčicu (sa bubrežnim refluksom) hranila sa Vindijinim 0,9.
I džaba ti edukacija!
A sigurna sam kako to nigdje nije pročitala kao uputan savjet.

Dakle, nema te publikacije koja bi činila optimalno cijeloj populaciji  :/

----------


## cvijeta73

da li je moguće da npr. roda skupi sve tekstove s portala, nađe nekakav izvor financiranja (možda ima štogod u pretpristupnim fondovima?) i  svim rodiljama u hrvatskoj dijeli barem knjižicu o dojenju?

----------


## Stijena

> da li je moguće da npr. roda skupi sve tekstove s portala, nađe nekakav izvor financiranja (možda ima štogod u pretpristupnim fondovima?) i  svim rodiljama u hrvatskoj dijeli barem knjižicu o dojenju?


 :? 
pa kolko sam ja shvatila nešto takvo je u planu kroz nekih mjesec dana, samo još nemaju naslov  :Laughing:   :Love:  

jedino mislim da neke mame brine što je s ovim "prijelaznim" razdobljem od ukidanja SB paketa s MPG i izlaska nove "rodine" knjige

----------


## Ariens

*cvijeta73* vidi ovo   :Smile:  




> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jako, jako loše što se ne dobiva knjižica u bolnici.
> 
> 
> dobivat ce se...i bolja

----------


## apricot

cvijeto, jučer ti se zahvalih na povjerenju.
imaj ga još samo malo.
i strpljenja   :Wink:

----------


## cvijeta73

ok, evo mi odmah jedan iz zalaganja...  :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> ...Vidjela sam reklamu za **** i sve ostalo. Uzorke krema zadržala, sve ostalo u smeću i gotovo.


to sam samo htjela reći... i ono što bacimo u smeće kao nepotrebno ili nezanimljivo tog trenutka, barem smo letimično pogledali i negdje je u primozgu ostala zapamćena informacija. nekom prilikom ćemo biti u situaciji da biramo između nekoliko proizvođača istog proizvoda i neki će nam logo biti poznat pa ćemo posegnuti upravo za tim proizvodom čiji smo logo već negdje vidjeli.
npr. kupujem pelene i nisam nikad čula ni za jedne druge osim pampersica, a cijene su svima podjednake. naravno da ću se odlučiti za ono što se reklamira, dakle za nešto što mi zvuči poznato, a kada se tako zgodno reklamira sigurno i vrijedi....i tako to krene...
to je razmišljanje prosječnog potrošača - dokazano.

----------


## Ana :-)

A mene zanima da li se još daju na trudničkim tečajevim bočice, dude i sl.

Ja sam sve to bila dobila prije nekih 14mj :/ 

To je itekako kršenje koda i pravilnika

----------


## Ninči

> cvijeto, jučer ti se zahvalih na povjerenju.
> imaj ga još samo malo.
> i strpljenja


Mogu ja imati stpljenja, ali čisto sumnjam da će se moja beba "strpiti" dok ta knjižica ne bude davana u rodilištima  :Grin:  

Pitah ja, ali mi nitko ne odgovara  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## upornamama

> A mene zanima da li se još daju na trudničkim tečajevim bočice, dude i sl.
> 
> Ja sam sve to bila dobila prije nekih 14mj :/ 
> 
> To je itekako kršenje koda i pravilnika


Ja nisam dobila bočice i dude na tečaju, dijelili su nam uzorke čaja za dojilje, babarin, i uzorke krema.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mogu ja imati stpljenja, ali čisto sumnjam da će se moja beba "strpiti" dok ta knjižica ne bude davana u rodilištima  
> 
> Pitah ja, ali mi nitko ne odgovara


Možda ti može MGrubi kopirati i poslati jedan svoj primjerak...
Šalim se, ali mislim da tebi to neće biti problem, obzirom da surfaš po ovim stranicama.

----------


## Ana :-)

> Ana :-) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A mene zanima da li se još daju na trudničkim tečajevim bočice, dude i sl.
> 
> Ja sam sve to bila dobila prije nekih 14mj :/ 
> 
> To je itekako kršenje koda i pravilnika
> 
> ...


Mi smo dobili, mellyna je bila samnom na tečaju tako da je i ona dobila.

A u to vrijeme je i Disciplina taman slikala sve što je dobila u tom paketu pa je tu zalijepila na jednom topiću

----------


## Ana :-)

*Upornamama* evo ti link;
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=100

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cvijeto, jučer ti se zahvalih na povjerenju.
> imaj ga još samo malo.
> i strpljenja  
> 
> 
> Mogu ja imati stpljenja, ali čisto sumnjam da će se moja beba "strpiti" dok ta knjižica ne bude davana u rodilištima  
> ...


Ninči, nažalost, nemam staklenu kuglu.
Knjiga je pred tiskanjem, nedostaje nam ime da je možemo otpremiti u tiskaru.   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Mogu ja imati stpljenja, ali čisto sumnjam da će se moja beba "strpiti" dok ta knjižica ne bude davana u rodilištima  
> 
> Pitah ja, ali mi nitko ne odgovara 
> 
> 
> Možda ti može MGrubi kopirati i poslati jedan svoj primjerak...
> Šalim se, ali mislim da tebi to neće biti problem, obzirom da surfaš po ovim stranicama.


iliti pošaljem na mail pa ga sama isprintaj, ima oko 200str

----------


## apricot

što ima 200 stranica?

----------


## Ninči

> Ninči, nažalost, nemam staklenu kuglu.
> Knjiga je pred tiskanjem, nedostaje nam ime da je možemo otpremiti u tiskaru.


Pa nije vam valjda bilo lakše napisati knjigu nego joj dati ime  :Laughing:  Ti problemi sa davanjem imena me podsjećaju na mene  :Grin:  
Hajde, držim fige da to što prije bude!  :Smile:  




> iliti pošaljem na mail pa ga sama isprintaj, ima oko 200str


Ako se ne varam- negdje sam pročitala da si sama skupila tih 200 stranica tu na Rodinom forumu i portalu? Neću te patiti da mi to šalješ (vjerojatno je ogroman file od 200 stranica :shock: )

----------


## MGrubi

1,8MB, 192 str.
 nisam ga osvježavala od svibnja 2007. tako da mi fale neki novi txt-ovi

to su tekstovi iz rubrike "dojenje"

----------


## MGrubi

e da, nije mi problem poslati, imam maxadsl za samo 1 kunu

----------


## apricot

pa lakše je njoj doći na MŠD i dobiti cijeli paket naših brošura.
ili doći na Rasprodaju i uzeti sav materijal; zašto bi se patila sa printanjem svega toga?

Ninči, znaš kako se teško odabere ime djetetu.
A znaš kako lako "nastane"   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

> pa lakše je njoj doći na MŠD i dobiti cijeli paket naših brošura.


i korisnije   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> ali su me sablaznile "Zelene stolice - stolice gladi"...
> Ili "novorođenče spava po 16 sati"...
> Mislila sam kako je kod nas sve sama patologija...


evo ja tek sad, kad ovo čitam, vidim da moje dijete onda i nije bilo gladno
a bilo je to prije 3.5 godine!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


Htjela sam se samo nadovezati na ovo.

Proizvodjaci adaptiranog doniraju bolnicama adaptirano u OGROMNIM kolicinama...  Proizvodjaci se medjusobno "tuku" za bolnice..  Ja se samo nadam da im BF bolnice sada vise ne dozvoljavaju takve donacije  :/

----------


## Ninči

> pa lakše je njoj doći na MŠD i dobiti cijeli paket naših brošura.
> ili doći na Rasprodaju i uzeti sav materijal; zašto bi se patila sa printanjem svega toga?
> 
> Ninči, znaš kako se teško odabere ime djetetu.
> A znaš kako lako "nastane"


Prvo sam išla na pretražnik tražiti što je to MŠD  :Embarassed:  I ako se ne varam, škola je bila jučer  :Sad:  Dok ja ovo vidim, sve profulam  :Crying or Very sad:  
A rasprodaja vidim da je 15. kad mi brat (u Sl. Brodu) ima zaruke  :Sad:  A jesam i ja sreće!  :Crying or Very sad:  A više od sveg bih voljela doći na rasprodaju! Kad je repriza, zna li se?

Jao, a ime mi ne spominji  :Laughing:  Na kraju ga MM sam odredio prije 3 dana (meni još nije sjelo u glavi)  :Grin:  

Hvala svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

eto, a mogle smo se jučer i upoznati!

ne znam kad ti je termin, ali MŠD je svaki mjesec; ne znam stigneš li još.

ako lijepo zamoliš ivaricu, možda ti ustupi jedan komplet brošura, samo što ćeš trebati otići u Gnijezdo po njih.

Rasprodaja je ponovo krajem petog mjeseca...

----------


## Ninči

Eto!  :Sad:  

Termin mi je 1.4. Ali tko zna kad će beba htjeti van, tako da se možda lako dogodi i da stignem u školicu  :Grin:  Ako ne, SOS telefon u slučaju da nam negdje zapne  :Grin:  
Što se tiče brošura, neću gnjaviti Ivaricu, nego se baciti na posao i ponoviti gradivo koje sam već pročitala na forumu.

A sljedeća rasprodaja će nas vidjeti u punom sastavu  :Love:

----------


## Bibi1

Molim da mi netko kaže, ako je pročitao negdje, što kažu statistike; koliki je postotak žena koje doje  kod nas i vani npr. do 6 mj. i više. Hvala

----------


## lasada

Pozdrav svima!
Lara je rođena o6.05.2008.u bolnici u Gospiću. Dobila sam od sestre bon sa kojim podignem paket pelena u DM-u i to je sve. U dm-u  (NAJBLIŽI U KARLOVCU), smo podigli pelene za bebu od 3-6 kila od babylove smo dobili i dobili smo za popuniti prijavnicu za dm koju sam donijela drugi puta pa sam tada dobila dm kuvertu u kojoj su kuponi i brošure. Paket "sretna beba" ne daju u bolnici u gs a sestra mi nije znala reći zašto. Navodno su u njoj netočni podaci što se tiče knjige moja prva godina. To je sve što znam a zanima me i htjela bi to negdje podići.
Pozdrav i pusa  :Love:

----------

